# Best shell, non-insulated jacket for ~$200?



## njfastlfie (Dec 24, 2013)

686 has a few interesting options. So does AirBlaster. Any others?


----------



## Bamfboardman (Dec 11, 2012)

Homeschool Snowboarding Cosmos 2.5L Shell Jacket | evo outlet


----------



## ekb18c (Mar 11, 2013)

That homeschool jacket is really good. I really like it. It's a little heavier than other shells. 

However, I really like Arcteryx and Burton AK shells too. Also I found mountain hardware minalist jacket is pretty good.


----------



## njfastlfie (Dec 24, 2013)

Never seen Burton AK or Arcterex for $200 but they are sick!


----------



## ekb18c (Mar 11, 2013)

end of season they will be..


----------



## ridinbend (Aug 2, 2012)

Not sure of your size but there's a couple nwt ak jackets from a few years back for cheap.

sidechannel | eBay


----------



## njfastlfie (Dec 24, 2013)

ridinbend said:


> Not sure of your size but there's a couple nwt ak jackets from a few years back for cheap.
> 
> sidechannel | eBay


I'm a size L. Looks like some decent gear in there!


----------



## njfastlfie (Dec 24, 2013)

welp i found out that i have $95 credit to backcountry. so...if there is anything good on there gimme an idea!


this airblaster any good? 20k/20k

http://www.backcountry.com/airblast...OjE6MjM6YmNzQ2F0MTExMDAxMg&skid=ABT0403-RAI-L



Back Door-Tex 20K-rated fabric
Fully taped seams
Tailored extra-long fit
Mesh-lined underarm vents
Removable powder skirt with pass pocket window
Lycra wrist gaiters
Zippered chest pocket with headphone port
YKK Aquaguard zippers


----------



## J.Schaef (Sep 13, 2009)

I rode homeschool 3L stuff for a bit.

Really liked the jacket and pants. Super breathable. 

My waterproof membrane separated from the fabric of the jacket.

Thought they had a lifetime warranty. Wore the jacket maybe 10 days max.

No warranty, no help from the homeschool boys. 

They seemed like rad guys when they were in my shop, too bad they couldn't stand behind their product. YMMV.


----------



## jliu (Jan 20, 2009)

check out the bonfire arc jacket if your budget is $200

with end of season sales...take a look at trew...retail is expense...but may be able to snag one for cheaper.


----------



## jten9 (Oct 29, 2014)

J.Schaef said:


> I rode homeschool 3L stuff for a bit.
> 
> Really liked the jacket and pants. Super breathable.
> 
> ...


Interesting. I was considering one of the 2.5 jackets; the breathability rating seems great for the price. 

For the sale prices I've been seeing, I may just go ahead and give it a try... Thanks for the heads-up though.


----------



## wrathfuldeity (Oct 5, 2007)

jliu said:


> take a look at trew.


Trew's warrenty is solid....over the summer found a silly deal used for a trew Beast...not as light as the aryterex but definitely works.


----------



## jliu (Jan 20, 2009)

^ah...the beast looks wicked.

I know they had some odd fitments when the initially came to market. How do they fit now? Mind telling me where you snagged them? :hairy:


----------



## njfastlfie (Dec 24, 2013)

njfastlfie said:


> welp i found out that i have $95 credit to backcountry. so...if there is anything good on there gimme an idea!
> 
> 
> this airblaster any good? 20k/20k
> ...



can anyone comment on the above? about to order...


----------



## wrathfuldeity (Oct 5, 2007)

jliu said:


> ^ah...the beast looks wicked.
> 
> I know they had some odd fitments when the initially came to market. How do they fit now? Mind telling me where you snagged them? :hairy:


Got a medium...but it fits like a large, pretty functional, pow skirt, good air flow, long arms, arm cuffs big enough to over gloves and compact enough to go inside of oversize cuff mitts, drys fast, no movement restrictions, a fair amount of pockets and the hand pockets and inside mesh chest pockets are fairly BIG...maybe could fit skins. Cons...its a tad heavy and balky compared to arytercx and doesn't compress that well for packing...but seems pretty bomber. Snagged from one of my daughter's friends that gets flowed/or pformed..idk.


----------



## njfastlfie (Dec 24, 2013)

BUMP

anything else before i pull the trigger on this Homeschool jacket?


----------



## ridinbend (Aug 2, 2012)

njfastlfie said:


> BUMP
> 
> anything else before i pull the trigger on this Homeschool jacket?


I know you said your budget is $200 but rei has the dakine airstream jacket on sale for a buck more. Legit well constructed 3L gore shell. 

DAKINE Airstream Jacket - Men's


----------



## njfastlfie (Dec 24, 2013)

ridinbend said:


> I know you said your budget is $200 but rei has the dakine airstream jacket on sale for a buck more. Legit well constructed 3L gore shell.
> 
> DAKINE Airstream Jacket - Men's



appreciate that dude but that is quite a bit higher than my budget. really wanna stick around $200. i don't go enough to justify that kinda $.


----------



## rambob (Mar 5, 2011)

ridinbend said:


> I know you said your budget is $200 but rei has the dakine airstream jacket on sale for a buck more. Legit well constructed 3L gore shell.
> 
> DAKINE Airstream Jacket - Men's


Thats the way I pose at the bottom of the lift.....


----------



## ridinbend (Aug 2, 2012)

rambob said:


> Thats the way I pose at the bottom of the lift.....


I love his round bald chin in the midst of his beard


----------



## jten9 (Oct 29, 2014)

rambob said:


> Thats the way I pose at the bottom of the lift.....


That's the way I pose at the TOP of the lift...


----------



## njfastlfie (Dec 24, 2013)

How's this guy

Burton AK 2L Boom Gore-Tex Jacket - Men's | Backcountry.com


----------



## Ygrene (Nov 20, 2014)

njfastlfie said:


> How's this guy
> 
> Burton AK 2L Boom Gore-Tex Jacket - Men's | Backcountry.com


I have last year's boom jacket which I have been using this season. Although its the bottom of the AK line, its a very decent jacket - relatively lightweight and decently water repellent and breathable for a 2 layer gore-tex job. Of course, if you wanted the best you could pay for the 3 layer gore-tex or the even more expensive gore-tex pro shells. I have the 3 layer gore-tex pro AK457 pants from last year, they retailed for about $500 dollars here in Japan. They are amazingly light, packable and breathable. Are they worth paying twice as much as the AK cyclic for? In my opinion, definitely no but they're nice to have if you can find them on sale.

The only drawback I can think of with the boom jacket is that the media pocket is closed with velcro rather than a zip. Hasn't happened yet but I can imagine it falling out after a big spill. Mine has a storm flap over the front zip but I've heard that this year's boom jacket has a water and windproof zipper so gone is the storm flap. Stitching is pretty nice too but not at the same level of my northface pants but these aren't at the same price point so not really a fair comparison. Overall, I'm satisfied with my boom jacket and am planning to use it for the seasons to come.


----------

